# Geelong water - October 2022



## AzfromOz (21/10/22)

Hi all.

Barwon Water has just sent me the latest water quality results for water in the Pettavel zone in Geelong, which seems to take in the Waurn Ponds/Highton/Grovedale region. You can see the relevant map *here*.

The results are:


*Parameter**Average Value (July – September 2022)**Units*Beer Brewing - Calcium7.2mg/LBeer Brewing - Magnesium5.1mg/LBeer Brewing - Sulfate5.3mg/LSodium31mg/LChloride21mg/LBicarbonate Alkalinity as CaCO353mg/L

cheers


----------

